
Ask HN: What is your favorite implementation of Unix Man pages? - Peteris
What are your favourite, best-designed implementations of the Unix man pages across CLI, IDE and web?
======
Someone
A/UX’s commando (‘inherited’ from MPW, see
[http://mirror.informatimago.com/next/developer.apple.com/too...](http://mirror.informatimago.com/next/developer.apple.com/tools/mpw-
tools/commandref/commando.html))

------
chmielewski
man man

